# Reduire une image avec un mac ??



## seya (18 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,je suis passer sur Mac y a quelques mois et je n'arrive toujours pas à reduire la taille des images pour que je puisse mettre des photos reduites dans les forum 
Sur windows je faisais reduire sous paint et là sur mac ?? 
merci


----------



## tracy (18 Avril 2006)

Sous photoshop


----------



## asteriscme (18 Avril 2006)

s'il s'agit de la taille (poids des images) tu peux ouvrir la photo avec aperçu>enregistrer sous>un nouveau nom pour ne pas écraser l'original>baisser la qualité au max pour pouvoir s'en servir comme avatar par exemple.
S'il s'agit de la taille (dimensions de la photo) tu peux te servir de iphoto à condition qu'elle soit présente dans la photothèque>double cliquer dessus>recadrer à l'aide de la souris pour recadrer la photo>cliquer sur Rogner (en bas).
J'espère que j'ai répondu à ta question
bonne soirée


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,je suis passer sur Mac y a quelques mois et je n'arrive toujours pas à reduire la taille des images pour que je puisse mettre des photos reduites dans les forum
> Sur windows je faisais reduire sous paint et là sur mac ??
> merci




Imagewell est le logiciel qu'il te faut, gratuit et très très simple.

Il y a bcp de solution différentes en fait, mais imagwell a vraiment le mérite de faire les choses simplement, si tu veux plus de fonctionnalités, il y a aussi d'autres logiciel.

Dommage il ne permet pas le recadrage, mais APERCU lui le permet.


----------



## seya (18 Avril 2006)

Non c'est toujours pas bon, là vous me faites que de zoomer sur une partie. Ma photo c'est une voiture donc je perds le devant et le derriere de la voiture, et j'obtiens que le milieu de la voiture en faisant rogner. Ce que je veux c'est reduire la taille de la photo et non le poids. Sur Windows je faisais reduire la selection de telle %. là Je ne sais pas...


----------



## Helloyou (18 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dommage il ne permet pas le recadrage, mais APERCU lui le permet.



Il le peut !

Tu glisse un fichier dans la fenêtre, tu cliques sur "Editer" et là tu as cet outil :







Je ne connaissais pas cet utilitaire, et je dois dire qu'il est génial pour traiter des images devant aller sur le web comme pour vendre des objets sur eBay...


----------



## Helloyou (18 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est toujours pas bon, là vous me faites que de zoomer sur une partie. Ma photo c'est une voiture donc je perds le devant et le derriere de la voiture, et j'obtiens que le milieu de la voiture en faisant rogner. Ce que je veux c'est reduire la taille de la photo et non le poids. Sur Windows je faisais reduire la selection de telle %. là Je ne sais pas...




Et bien là, tu as un curseur vertical dans la fnêtre principale, tu le baisse, et ça réduit la taille d'autant. Je ne vois pas ce que tu veux de plus...


----------



## seya (18 Avril 2006)

Sous Apercu je vois pas le bouton editer helloyou ? 
La dimension de mon image est de 1600*1200 prise avec mon nokia, sur mon telephone je peux la reduire mais je ne veux pas le faire dessus sinon je perds de la qualité. Alors je prefere l'envoyer sur le mac puis le reduire en taille 800*600 sans que ca coupe l'image. 
J'espere que vous avez compris lol


----------



## belzebuth (18 Avril 2006)

si tu as mac os X.4 tu peux le faire avec automator.

clique droit sur ta photo, puis tout en bas "automator" - créer un workflow.

la tu clique à droite sur "aperçu" puis sur "scale" (les noms peuvent changer je suis en anglais, sorry!)

ensuite tu choisis ta taille, tu fais une copie du fichier si tu veux, etc...


moi j'ai deux workflow : scale 1600 et scale 800. c'est super pratique. en 2 secondes, sans même ouvrir de logiciel, tout est fait!


----------



## seya (18 Avril 2006)

Bah voilà ce que je veux, mais je n'ai pas cet option workflow, j'ai l imac intel et depuis je n'ai pas rajouté de logiciel. Il me manque grave microsoft words ( mon essai 30 jours est depassé ) ... lequel vous avez pour le remplacer ? `

Je cherche à passer ma photo du taille 1200*1600 au 800*600... pour pouvoir l'afficher correctement dans un forum


----------



## Macbeth (18 Avril 2006)

Pour remplacer Word, il y a Neo Office qui est gratuit. Et pour ton problème de Photo, il me semble qu'Imagewell que te propose Jaipatoucompri plus haut fait ton affaire. L'as tu testé ?


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà ce que je veux, mais je n'ai pas cet option workflow, j'ai l imac intel et depuis je n'ai pas rajouté de logiciel. Il me manque grave microsoft words ( mon essai 30 jours est depassé ) ... lequel vous avez pour le remplacer ? `
> 
> Je cherche à passer ma photo du taille 1200*1600 au 800*600... pour pouvoir l'afficher correctement dans un forum



On t'a deja répondu en te conseillant l'excellent imagewell!!  

Tu peux voir sur la capture suivante que la procédure est simplissime!


----------



## da capo (18 Avril 2006)

Il existe aussi l'excellent SmallImage qui outre la mise à l'échelle, la recompression... permet aussi d'éliminer toutes les données inutiles (données eXIF etc) pour faire "fondre" la taille de l'image.


----------



## Helloyou (18 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> Sous Apercu je vois pas le bouton editer helloyou ?




Je parlais de ImageWell...


----------



## seya (18 Avril 2006)

yes problème résolu...Merci beaucoup. big  
Enfin je trouve dommage que sous apercu ou iphoto, on ne peut pas faire cela.


----------



## ficelle (18 Avril 2006)

imagewell est tip-top, il permet même de coller dans le presse papier le lien vers l'image, ainsi que les balises adaptés aux forums...

mais ça se fait sans probleme dans iphoto, en passant par la fonction exportation...


----------



## r e m y (18 Avril 2006)

iPhoto:
Menu Partager et tu choisis la taille de la photo lors de l'export.  (certes le terme "Partager" n'est pas le mieux choisi... mais c'est là que tu dois aller pour exporter ta photo dans une autre taille)


----------



## JPTK (18 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> yes problème résolu...Merci beaucoup. big
> Enfin je trouve dommage que sous apercu ou iphoto, on ne peut pas faire cela.




Ah bah quand même...   

Ceci dit, si on pouvait rajouter à aperçu la fonction redimensionner c'est vrai que ça serait assez génial.


----------



## belzebuth (19 Avril 2006)

seya a dit:
			
		

> Bah voilà ce que je veux, mais je n'ai pas cet option workflow, j'ai l imac intel et depuis je n'ai pas rajouté de logiciel.




automator est intégré à Tiger!!! si tu fais controle clic sur une photo, puis "automator" puis créer un bazard (il s'appelle peut etre pas workflow en francais) ça doit marcher!

c'est pour moi la seule utilité d'automator, mais elle est géniale cette méthode!!!


----------



## jpetit2 (21 Avril 2006)

Bienvenue sur Mac. Comme à d'autres nouveaux venus, je conseille vivement d'explorer le site OS X facile qui est une mine d'or pour les débutants (et les confirmés!).


----------



## valoriel (21 Avril 2006)

Pas mieux que Belzébuth...

Un processus automator, et le tour est joué! Bien pratique quand on compte utiliser cette fonction régulièrement.


----------

